# Need Recommendations Re Dro And Power Feed For Rong Fu Mill/drill



## Ducati2 (May 3, 2016)

seeking anyone that can recommend a proven power feed and/or DRO that easily installs on a RF40. Anyone? Looks like ebay has a few to select from under $300 ! Anyone bought and installed that stuff?


----------



## Ducati2 (May 4, 2016)

ok so I will answer my own question on the power feed for rong fu mill drill..  looks like ENCO currently has the best deal at $276 shipped. 
Now I just need some DRO suggetions..   Just want 2 axis and need a cheap way to do it.   I do however want a decent size display.


----------



## rock_breaker (May 31, 2016)

Not much help here but shopping for 2 axis DRO as well. For my situation I am considering DROPROS 400
12 X 30 magnetic package. I like the Zero out ability. On their website there is a good illustration of the mounting on a Mill/Drill "Installations-# 36" man did a neat job.
Have a good day>
Ray


----------



## jocat54 (May 31, 2016)

You might try looking at Aliexpress for a DRO.
I bought my 3 axis from them for a really descent price and it works great for my needs.Here is link http://www.aliexpress.com/item/free...dout-with-3-pcs-linear-scales/1524501216.html
There are many others to look at


----------



## Ducati2 (Jun 2, 2016)

nice unit and a great price!!   can you post some photos of your z axis installation?   wondering how that would fit on a drill mill.


----------



## Happycamper (Jun 2, 2016)

I bought a 3 axis from the DRO Store in Hong Kong (I believe it was Hong Kong). Price included FedEx shipping. I had researched the scales and appear to be the same manufacturer that DRO Pro uses. I am very pleased with it.


----------



## Ducati2 (Jun 3, 2016)

happy camper -  do you have pix of how you installed the z axis?    which mill do you have?  mine is a Rong Fu gear head unit, round column.


----------



## Happycamper (Jun 3, 2016)

I have a grizzly G0755 which is similar I believe to the RF 45. It is a square column. I'll get you a pic. Here is link to the dro install. There is also a link in one of the comments to a dro install on an rf45.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/dro-on-g0755-mill.39519/#post-339191


----------



## ronboley (Jun 4, 2016)

Take a look at one of my earlier posts...its cheap and it works. 
*Igaging Dro's, Tachometers And Power Feed Install Hf Mini*


----------



## Chuck Torman (Sep 7, 2016)

jocat54 said:


> You might try looking at Aliexpress for a DRO.
> I bought my 3 axis from them for a really descent price and it works great for my needs.Here is link http://www.aliexpress.com/item/free...dout-with-3-pcs-linear-scales/1524501216.html
> There are many others to look at


Are you still happy with the Aliexpress DRO now that you have had it for a few months? I looked at the link that you posted and the DRO  package looks pretty good, price is most attractive after looking at others. I have no experience with a DRO, but I am considering the purchase of one for my Grizzly G0755.
Thanks for your post and reply
Chuck


----------



## bvd1940 (Dec 23, 2016)

Dro pro got my cash and here is how I plan on mounting the X scale as I want all the travel on the Y axis I can so it will mount on the front of the machine as this link will show; http://www.metalworkingfun.com/showthread.php?tid=386
give a look see the guy did a super job mounting.
Good luck


----------



## animal12 (Dec 27, 2019)

jocat54 said:


> You might try looking at Aliexpress for a DRO.
> I bought my 3 axis from them for a really descent price and it works great for my needs.Here is link http://www.aliexpress.com/item/free...dout-with-3-pcs-linear-scales/1524501216.html
> There are many others to look at


I know it's a old post , JOCAT54 if yer still here , how's the Aliexpress DRO holdin up ?
thanks
animal


----------



## Happycamper (Dec 27, 2019)

Animal I’ll say that mine is used all the time and is still going strong. I bought another and mounted it on my lathe and use it regularly.


----------



## animal12 (Dec 27, 2019)

good to know , thanks
animal


----------



## jocat54 (Dec 30, 2019)

animal12 said:


> I know it's a old post , JOCAT54 if yer still here , how's the Aliexpress DRO holdin up ?
> thanks
> animal



Sorry for the late reply---They are working well--have them on both the lathe and mill and have been trouble free so far. By far the best addition to both of them.


----------

